# Fehler im PHP Script?



## Antoniodc (28. Januar 2013)

Hi zusammen,

ich hab hier mein Kontaktformular und irgenwie ein Fehler drin. Der Fehler ist zwischen dem Text Anmeldeformular und Kontaktdaten. Ich habe dort ein extrem großen Abstand, den ich eigentlich nicht will.

Der Code lautet:

```
<form action="<?php $_SERVER['PHP_SELF']; ?>" method="post" enctype="multipart/form-data" >
    <table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="2">
        <strong>Anmeldeformular</strong>
            <br><small>Bitte füllen Sie alle mit * markierten Felder aus.
                (Pflichtfelder)</small>
				<p><td><strong>Ihre Kontaktdaten:</strong></p></td></tr>	
		        <tr>
            <td>Firma*:</td>
```

Ich sehe hier keinen Abstand. Obwohl er auf der Internetseite klar zu sehen ist.


----------



## melmager (28. Januar 2013)

for dem Strong fehlt deine Tabellenzeile
<tr><td><strong> ... usw


----------



## Antoniodc (28. Januar 2013)

melmager hat gesagt.:


> for dem Strong fehlt deine Tabellenzeile
> <tr><td><strong> ... usw



Ein kleiner Fehler mit großer Wirkung.  Jetzt habe ich zwar keinen spalt mehr zwischen Anmeldeformular und Kontaktdaten, aber jetzt fängt das Formular zu weit untern an


----------



## alxy (28. Januar 2013)

Das ist ein HTML/CSS Problem und hat nichts mit PHP zu tun. Btw sollten Tabellen auch nicht zur Gestaltung eines Formuars verwendest werden. divs, fieldsets, labels, inputs sind deine freunde


----------



## Antoniodc (28. Januar 2013)

Also müsste ich mein Script umschreiben?


----------



## alxy (28. Januar 2013)

Deinen HTML/CSS-Code musst du umschreiben, ja. Hier ist zB ein Tutorial für eine Loginform: http://webdesign.tutsplus.com/tutorials/site-elements/smarten-up-a-slick-login-form-with-css3/


----------



## Antoniodc (28. Januar 2013)

gibt es keinen befehl, wo man das vielleicht austricksen kann?


----------



## SkyDevMent (28. Januar 2013)

Da es sich bei deinem "Code" nicht um PHP handelt kann man da nichts austricksen, wie schon alxy gesagt hat musst du dich ersteinmal in HTML einarbeiten. Hierfür empfehle ich auf jeden Fall


----------



## alxy (28. Januar 2013)

Tabellen sind nicht dafür gemacht, ich werde deshalb hier auch keine "Tricks" verraten, mit denen das grausam misshandelte HTML nochmal getreten wird...
Der trick dürfte sein, dir ersteinmal eine fertige Loginform zu kopieren (zB im oben verlinkten TUT, man kann das Endergebnis eifnach runterladen) und bei dir einzufügen.


----------



## Yaslaw (30. Januar 2013)

Und ab ins HTML-Forum damit. Denn das ist definitiv KEIN PHP Problem


----------

